# BBLOCK's Lawn Journal 2022 (14k blue velvet mono first season)



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Old journal. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=24156

First shots of spring.

Got hit by the snow mold pretty good.

These brown spots and lots of the cob web looking areas.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Good to see the new journal up! I have several of those "cob web" looking areas as well. Just feed in the spring and everything will fill in just fine. You've got grass everywhere, just needs nursed back to health after going through winter as an infant.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

jskierko said:


> Good to see the new journal up! I have several of those "cob web" looking areas as well. Just feed in the spring and everything will fill in just fine. You've got grass everywhere, just needs nursed back to health after going through winter as an infant.


yeah should be interesting for sure, exciting to see how the baby grass grows, last time i did this i moved before i could see what happend in spring lol.

hopefully she gets nice and thiccck


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

First mow yesterday. Nice day plus 18C.

Had an itch to scratch. Mainly just wanted to start cleaning it up and roll it w the machine.

Pics after the mow.

Already looked greener this morning

Hoping I can get this sucker filled in this season. Spoon feeding on the menu.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thats going to be fine in about 4 weeks... I am going to do an early urea feed on my new stuff to push it to fill...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Thats going to be fine in about 4 weeks... I am going to do an early urea feed on my new stuff to push it to fill...


when u doing that.

mines still too soft to drive the tractor and spray


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Not sure how I've been missing this blue velvet mono. I think you're the only one on TLF. Can't wait to follow this!

Why did you end up going with BV out of curiosity?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats going to be fine in about 4 weeks... I am going to do an early urea feed on my new stuff to push it to fill...
> ...


2-3 weeks likely…


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice! If you can find AS you spread at only 21% N. 1/2 lb it will green up like crazy without making you mow every 2 days this spring.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

the lawn has really improved in a couple of weeks since the first photo coming out of winter!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Not sure how I've been missing this blue velvet mono. I think you're the only one on TLF. Can't wait to follow this!
> 
> Why did you end up going with BV out of curiosity?


For anyone wanting to see the sheet


I thought my local dlf pickseed sales Rep was pretty awesome when I was first inquiring about seed. So I felt like choosing a dlf pickseed product.

When looking through them it came down to ok so what's available and what are they selling for. also I liked some of the features of the blue velvet; very dark green, very resistant to diseases, also shade tolerant and knowing I have a bunch of trees around and literally a forest next to some of it, low growing, is fine w being cut down to 1/2", and also a low maintenance variety is ok w drought and low inputs, so I figured if I water it and feed it, it should do very well.

My thoughts anyways... Lol


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

ReelWILawn said:


> the lawn has really improved in a couple of weeks since the first photo coming out of winter!






Even this area is looking better after what looked like a winter bomb went off.

Here's the first shot and then this morning for comparison.

Can't wait to get this all filled in. Like others have said you need patience when growing a kbg mono.

I seeded I think 3lb/k but w no covering maybe I should have gone 4lbs in hindsight, altho at least I won't have overcrowding issues and these plants should all end up being strong fighters.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

By mid June this will all be filled in…. Looking good!


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> I seeded I think 3lb/k but w no covering maybe I should have gone 4lbs in hindsight, altho at least I won't have overcrowding issues and these plants should all end up being strong fighters.


I also think by mid June, this will be looking really good. Don't second guess yourself; I think your initial seed rate was good and no reason to go any higher. I seeded my KBG reno at just over 2lbs/M and it's looking pretty good. It seems to be a very common theme of a new KBG lawn to look think or have bare spots at the end of fall or the following spring. These are also the same lawns that end up looking amazing and are a future Lawn of the Month winner.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

proD down last night on the mono


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> proD down last night on the mono


What rate?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > proD down last night on the mono
> ...


.25/ounce/k

Go w the Seasoned veterans rate.

Seems like a good rate for two apps for the year.

Hopefully I keep all the crud out so the kbg can fill in.

Sprayed the flower beds too


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I've read conflicting things about spraying your flower beds. Do you do this every year? Ever notice root pruning or other adverse issues? I'm sick of the weeds there.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Wile said:


> I've read conflicting things about spraying your flower beds. Do you do this every year? Ever notice root pruning or other adverse issues? I'm sick of the weeds there.


its my first time trying, we have quite a few sq feet of beds now and yeah picking weeds sucks, so id rather grow plants that are fine with it lol.

i guess we'll see what happens, theres a lot of species of plants it lists that are fine w it, so i just went for it, maybe i'll regret it, hopefully not.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

2nd mow of the year, not many clippings it was very hard to see my lines walking back into the sun. Not my best lines.

We're just now getting into some warmer days and sun to start activating this thing. It's got little pockets of green starting to pop up. Where it is green the color is so green and nice. Around the septic and close to the house in the back where it's warmer and full sun and been fertilized by the dogs is super green and thick and looks great, I dream of the day that happens yard wide lol.

Probably look at spoon feeding here soon, just want to give it a few warm days and wait for it to fully wake up.

Still have some pretty thin areas back around the Trampoline and some of the other areas that struggled last fall so it will be interesting to see how much I can push this turf and get it to spread and fill in this season.

All those who have done large area kbg monos and really had a lot of filling in to do in the first season, chime in and let me know what you did to ensure great success.

I also have a lot of poa spots showing their ugly faces and some other grassy weeds.

The only thing I can think to do is walk the rows and paint them w gly. Going to be a lot of work but I want to get rid of this stuff. How annoying lol

Grow a kbg mono they said... Lol, it's a meditative process, stay present and patient lol


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

I say just pluck em. No way you will get them all anyways. Make sure you bag your clippings to remove any possible seed heads.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Got around to doing some plugs today. My wife helped pull the good ones from the fire pit area, which when I get around to it will be filled and raised w stone.

70 plugs or so placed in the dead areas in the back yard, few dog kill areas in the front I haven't gotten to, ran out of time. Hopefully speed up the fill in process, not perfect but it's something.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

situman said:


> I say just pluck em. No way you will get them all anyways. Make sure you bag your clippings to remove any possible seed heads.


there's likely thousands of these little plants, no way im pulling that many, thats why i thought a paint brush on a stick w gly would go faster. going to spray tenacity soon to highlight them i think and work on the next step.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Gave it a snack. Sprayed urea .10lb/M

I think it's liking it, colour starting to show up now. This is 2nd morning after feed



Can see a few pockets of what the colour should be


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Fantastic job by late fall you will have a showcase lawn. You will get some nice spreading this early summer but come late summer/ fall when you can really push the nitrogen the finished product is going to be fantastic


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Fantastic job by late fall you will have a showcase lawn. You will get some nice spreading this early summer but come late summer/ fall when you can really push the nitrogen the finished product is going to be fantastic


thank you, i told my wife it would probably be a year to get this huge thing filled in nice, esp planting later than i wanted to last year but i had to wait for irrigation install. i would tell anyone if they can't be patient and work at things over time to not grow a kbg mono lol. it takes patience. unless you're @Stuofsci02 he grows mono's in his sleep


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic job by late fall you will have a showcase lawn. You will get some nice spreading this early summer but come late summer/ fall when you can really push the nitrogen the finished product is going to be fantastic
> ...


Hey now.. It's looking good... Don't forget I started 3-4 week sooner than you, live in an area with slightly warmer temps, I have full sun and good draining soil....


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > M32075 said:
> ...


😏


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

so considering we brought in over 300 yards and tonnes of top soil last year, i figured we better start figuring out what's in the soil and what do we need to amend.

i thought i was getting the test with all the other micro nutrients, but maybe i gaffed on that, but the important levels are all there and some need some work.

so, soil experts feel free to chime in.



Comments:
· MAINTENANCE: Apply 0.75 to 1 lb N/1000 sq ft in March, May, September, and November. Adjust N rate and timing to
accomodate climatic conditions and management practices. If lower maintenance is desired, the May application can be eliminated.
· Apply half of recommended phosphate in spring and again in fall.
· Apply recommended potash in fall. If the soil is sandy, apply 1 lb of potash/1000 sq ft in fall and apply the remaining potash in
several smaller applications throughout the growing season.
· If the recommended amount of limestone is not incorporated into the soil prior to establishment, surface apply up to 50 lbs/1000 sq
ft every 4 to 6 months until the recommended amount is applied.
· The soil pH is too high for the plants indicated. Apply 2.5 lbs sulfur/1000 sq ft in spring and fall. Water thoroughly. Test again
before making additional applications.of elemental sulfur. If grass is chlorotic (yellow), a foliar iron source may hasten color
improvement.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

This man posts at exactly 4:20 am &#128540;


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Chuuurles you have your forum time set wrong my dude lol. It was 5:20am but I did hop out of bed at exactly 4:20am 🤔


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> @Chuuurles you have your forum time set wrong my dude lol. It was 5:20am but I did hop out of bed at exactly 4:20am 🤔


Lmao


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

sprayed tenacity last night 4oz/acre rate

going to war w grassy weeds/poa, have more on order will reapply in a week or 10 days ish

it's going to be a polka dot lawn soon


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> sprayed tenacity last night 4oz/acre rate
> 
> going to war w grassy weeds/poa, have more on order will reapply in a week or 10 days ish
> 
> it's going to be a polka dot lawn soon


Good call. Short term pain but should help call out the problems. Are you going to be Poa Picasso next?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > sprayed tenacity last night 4oz/acre rate
> ...


Haha yep. No choice but to goto war tho, I did wait until the grass started to get its colour before I hit it, but yah needs to happen. Oh well we're playing the long game here.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Did you add triclopyr to your tenacity?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Nope, don't own any :/ bleaching season


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

here's my updated soil report with the rest of the micro/macros


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like you mostly just need potassium... That might explain some of what you experienced last fall with the Nitrogen... Time to smash that baby with some SOP... Some pics would be nice too..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks like you mostly just need potassium... That might explain some of what you experienced last fall with the Nitrogen... Time to smash that baby with some SOP... Some pics would be nice too..


Luckily I have a bag of sop a farmer buddy gave me!

Just for u here's some shots from last night. Haven't mowed, let it grow for the tenacity and more leaf to absorb some sunlight. 






Yellow spot is the sun shining on it


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Applied 0.5lb N/M urea granular
1lb K/M MOP granular
Fired up irrigation for a good cycle to wash it in and the soil is looking pretty dry.

All in all its coming along, getting the party started we'll see how it likes the food.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

This spot a couple weeks apart, be interesting to see it in another two weeks after today's apps


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

A few weeks make a big difference…


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Big improvements over the last few weeks


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Mowed tonight, double cut same direction

Try to burn in some stripes 14km later it was done lol

Poa is turning white, bagged to try and collect as many seeds as I could. Starting to look like a golf course, poa everywhere...

Took some pics, the sun washes the colour a bit. A few dry spots. Going to target some heavy irrigation tonight. Ran the hose in one area for a wile let the water spread out down the slope in a dry area, kind of the crown on the yard where it gets blasted from sun up to down.

Still have a long ways to go with dialing in my irrigation but upon first inspection roughly 1/4" per hour in the two zones I caught in tuna cans. Need to do alot more analysis still and figure out how best to run it. I have 8 zones and running each zone for 2 hrs, well that's two full nights of irrigation.












Still a long ways to go but I'll keep plugging away at it.

Think I'll drop more N? maybe I need a foliar fas to really make the color pop? The dog pee spots are perfect colour and density 




The @ dusk shots


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking better each day! You should try the Howie Special #1


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks good.
Feed this baby grass over the first season like crazy. 6-7lbs N, sky is the limit. It is hungry and it is ready to tiller and spread rhizomes now.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> Looks good.
> Feed this baby grass over the first season like crazy. 6-7lbs N, sky is the limit. It is hungry and it is ready to tiller and spread rhizomes now.


I tried to convince him to put down the full lb of Urea last week but it was a no go..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good.
> ...


😂

He forgot about the part where he convinced me in the fall and it burnt some of the babies up. It's taken them awhile to recover.

So yeah call me hesitant haha :bandit:

Thinking about putting some more (amount tbd) tonight w rain the next few days


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I gave up on granular Urea longtime ago. Spray it and water in. AS is much better early spring and late fall. In any case, you can feed weekly or every 2 weeks ans easily get to 6+ lbs of N for the season. Get it going and you will have a different picture this fall...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

dropped another .4lbs of N via Urea granular
totaling 1lb of N on the mono so far


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

dropped sulphur 2.5lbs/k rain coming to water it in.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> I gave up on granular Urea longtime ago. Spray it and water in. AS is much better early spring and late fall. In any case, you can feed weekly or every 2 weeks ans easily get to 6+ lbs of N for the season. Get it going and you will have a different picture this fall...


Lol... Don't forget us guys who have tens of thousands of feet... Spraying is a big pain in the arse if you ask me when you have more than a single backpack fill.... Maybe I am not doing it right, but it takes me at least an hour to do 8000 sqft when including cleanup etc...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on granular Urea longtime ago. Spray it and water in. AS is much better early spring and late fall. In any case, you can feed weekly or every 2 weeks ans easily get to 6+ lbs of N for the season. Get it going and you will have a different picture this fall...
> ...


1.5hrs here to do a spray app w cleanup start to finish


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK In the case of Urea (and other watered in things) It can easily go to 1/2 gallons per M and fire up your fancy irrigation systems right after. Coverage won't be perfect but way, way, way better than throwing granules. And hey there are also those big tanks on wheels for your tractors, if you want to open up the wallet and save some time...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK In the case of Urea (and other watered in things) It can easily go to 1/2 gallons per M and fire up your fancy irrigation systems right after. Coverage won't be perfect but way, way, way better than throwing granules. And hey there are also those big tanks on wheels for your tractors, if you want to open up the wallet and save some time...



I have one of these guys. Still takes me that long lol


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 @BBLOCK In the case of Urea (and other watered in things) It can easily go to 1/2 gallons per M and fire up your fancy irrigation systems right after. Coverage won't be perfect but way, way, way better than throwing granules. And hey there are also those big tanks on wheels for your tractors, if you want to open up the wallet and save some time...
> ...


I also have one.... It is a recipe for burning your lawn when you are trying to go around gardens, trees etc. and need to slow down, turn... Major overlap.. I won't use it to spray fert... Works well for Prodiamine, 24d, prg, when applying at less that full rate... Other than that I dont use it...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Babameca said:
> ...


yeah tow behinds are great for big open spaces. tight, not so much, i can see why guys rig them up to the back of their tractors...! tighter turns and more accuracy


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Lookin' good BBlock.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think that's where I left our trampoline 🤔


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Damn. Crazy storm


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Well after a crazy storm last Saturday that they referred to as a 'derecho' and hydro poles snapped like toothpicks all over, 7 days later we still don't have power at my house. Luckily I got my hands on a lawn sweeper which helped me clean up all the debris. The chainsaw was also extensively used. We lost one tree and two fell over from the neighbors side. Also helped cut up trees from other neighbors houses. It was nuts around here.



Last week bc lack of. Time I mowed everything w the tractor, today I did a single cut w the gm.

It's getting there, poa a is annoying and so are the rest of the grassy weeds my one app of. Tenacity didn't seem to do much, 2nd app never went down bc my shipment was seized at the border... 
This blue velvet does claim to be a slower grower w less mows I guess that also means takes forever to fill in lol.

Also experiencing the problem w trying to spread lower amounts of granular urea of having a dotted lawn lol, I'll be spraying an app when I get the chance.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

It's continuing to improve weekly.. This is going to look great this fall..


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

It's come so far over the last couple of months. Bravo!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

bf7 said:


> It's come so far over the last couple of months. Bravo!


Thank you, it's def a marathon and not a sprint. having a big lawn is not easy to try and get it to a high level. It's the grassy weeds that are driving me nuts everything else I know takes time. I hand pulled for 5 or 6 hours this weekend and feel like I barely made a dent. Another 100 hrs and it might be close to complete lol


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

-I spent almost the whole weekend working in the yard

-Yesterday I mowed again in another direction.

-Did some sanding of the washouts from last fall

-did quite a bit of grassy weed pulling

-one area behind the dog kennel I pulled every single thing, it looks good w no poa, if only I had 100 TLF members come over for an hour the whole lawn would be perfect lol
-my main focus for pulling now is anything large or growing tall and won't cut
There's a lot of little poa a plants, I'm just praying they die off bc crawling around 15k feels pretty hopeless

-Did about 20 plugs in the front where Ive been meaning to fill in some dog spots

-Sprayed: urea, iron and pgr

.225N, 2oz fs, 0.25oz pgr/M


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Bblock - the lawn is coming along beautifully. I know it feels like a marathon, but if you look at your actual seed down vs. real growing time - you've made big progress in a small window.

Glad to see no major damage from the storm. Did you guys get power back yet? We got ours on Friday night. No damage at our place, just lots of debris clean up like yourself.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Bblock - the lawn is coming along beautifully. I know it feels like a marathon, but if you look at your actual seed down vs. real growing time - you've made big progress in a small window.
> 
> Glad to see no major damage from the storm. Did you guys get power back yet? We got ours on Friday night. No damage at our place, just lots of debris clean up like yourself.


Hey Nismo, thanks for the reinforcing words. We got power back Saturday night, luckily I was up and running on a generator. I got a generlink last fall in case anything like this happend. Living on a well if you have no power you have no water plus everything else and w a newborn I felt it a good decision. But some serious damage around that's for sure. I feel bad for the elderly and such living in buildings w no power for so long. Glad you made it out okay on your end. I know people who still don't have power now.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah there are a few spots in the neighbourhood that are still in the dark here as well. The merivale-knocksdale area really got rocked hard and the main feeder lines / poles out of the substation here were all on their side.

I'm looking into the generlink system myself. I'm curious to hear your thoughts, how hard the process was, etc. It doesn't have to be in this thread - we can do it over messaging if you want. This is the 3rd time in 4 years this has happened in this area and my senses telling me this isn't the last. I'll ping ya for more details.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Double cut today n/s & e/w, lots of rain this week and I put down 1/2" irrigation. we must be over 2" now, more rain than I thought was going to happen.

Iron helped with color, I'm still struggling w the leopard spots from the urea granular, I sprayed urea but wasn't enough yet to get the grass that's behind to catch the grass that looks right. alot of areas just seem behind in overall development of the plants. Smaller and less leaves, not as mature. Which leads to uneven growth and well its still not thick everywhere that will be awhile yet.

Couple pics for comparison of progress.

Hoping to get to edging the beds here soon, been driving me nuts. As are the poas


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

You can tell where the irrigation line runs through here,. Not filling in as quick and needs to be releveled










Starting to look better overall tho
Along edge of pond is behind as less granular has been put down here as I've tried to keep it out of the pond.










Here's what a couple thinner spots look like around Trampoline they're behind in development I'll keep spraying N weekly I think and see if they start to catch up


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Front progress











Just letting it figure itself out along the gravel, where soil was pushed by the dozer on top of gravel I knew it wouldn't survive, so currently letting it edge itself lol


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprayed urea, . 22lbs/M


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

With something like 1 3/4" of rain yesterday it needed a quick mow today, only had time for a single.

Installed a pws in the back yesterday so now I'll be able to link my rachio to it and see what it can do w the localized info.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

It's really coming along now @BBLOCK ! Lmk how the PWS/Rachio integration goes.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Chuuurles said:


> It's really coming along now @BBLOCK ! Lmk how the PWS/Rachio integration goes.


Yeah will do bud.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

New family member


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Gotta love a triplex! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You bought it???? We were just texting about it a few hours ago.... The lawn is looking really good BTW... Continual improvement as expected


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

:thumbup:


Stuofsci02 said:


> You bought it???? We were just texting about it a few hours ago.... The lawn is looking really good BTW... Continual improvement as expected


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Gotta love a triplex! :thumbsup:


Got to love not walking so much lol and time saving


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I am very jealous, looks nice! You have some very long passes and that will be a huge time-saver.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

jskierko said:


> I am very jealous, looks nice! You have some very long passes and that will be a huge time-saver.


For sure I'm looking forward to using it. I would like to get some time to check all the adjustments on all the reels before really cutting with it, back reel sounds maybe too tight or bad bearing- a bit more noise. Diesel engine (Kubota) 2700hrs, so not new, will need the TLC most of these things need I'm sure. Hopefully she does the job.

Got a pretty good deal on it.

You also mow alot of area w a walk behind...

How long to double cut everything?


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> New family member


Yuusss 🤤


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Degreaser bath and then soap bath

See what I'm working with from a clean perspective

url=https://postimg.cc/mzJpQLfk]







[/url]


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Congrats on the triplex! Can't wait to see the first mow.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> You also mow alot of area w a walk behind...
> 
> How long to double cut everything?


I break up my yard into sections, I almost never mow the entire yard all in one go (work and life get in the way of that). My front and side of driveway are roughly 4k each and back which is now 7k but soon to be about 10k. The 4k sections I can double cut in about 35-40 minutes each. The 7k back is 45 minutes to an hour. Once the reno gets factored in, I'd say a good estimate for double cutting my 18k is about 2.25-2.5 hours.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Congrats on the triplex! Can't wait to see the first mow.


Thanks! for sure, it's kind of exciting. Hoping to get some time working on it and trying to dial it in this weekend.

Irrigation ✅
Kbg mono ✅
Triplex ✅

Now to see if I can grow a good stand of turf.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

jskierko said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > You also mow alot of area w a walk behind...
> ...


Yeah i hear ya it's alot to mow w a walk behind, takes me 1hr15ish-1.5hrs a single cut, when I mow N to A the long lines it goes faster less turns I think but I'm always wishing the mower would go faster on the long stretches. The time savings will be huge. Not easy to get the mid week mows in.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

The moment triplex fans have been waiting for, here's a photo dump.

Had soooo much fun mowing today. Mowed both angles and mowed them both twice. 3/4" cut

Had a lot of fun as my first time using a triplex so I took a lot of pics. Enjoy.

















































Looks better in person, doesn't shoot well in the high sun. But you get the idea. It ain't perfect yet but I feel like it's finally in a place where I can see it now. The doubt is slowly fading away and success is making its self more evident. It ain't easy to bang out a good 15k mono all in one shot, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great….. you had way more fun today than I did…. Triplex looks like new…. Nice work!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice machine. Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Congrats on the triplex! They are great machines.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Nice machine. Looks to be in good shape.


Yeah thanks Bob, it's got the Kubota diesel w 2700hrs, it's pretty clean, ripped seat of course, some damage to the fiberglass hood, missing battery cover. But it all works! Reels are all cutting paper now that it got adjusted and back lapped. One reel needs a bearing but all in all so far so good!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

rhart said:


> Congrats on the triplex! They are great machines.


Thanks, great to have one, my fave thing about it so far is how easy it is to pull the cutting units, just 3 pins.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Spray urea 0.225lbs/k

Spray propicanizole 2oz/k

Was starting to see some fungal pressure wanted to put something down, propi only thing I currently have. I am under regulation w tnex @ 60% gdd hopefully I won't be over regulated


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Second mow w the triplex


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> Second mow w the triplex


These look mint. Are you using a different mower to get in the nooks and crannies?

Did you ID the disease?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

bf7 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Second mow w the triplex
> ...


Ty, it's on the up and up.

Just the triplex, I kind of built the yard so there was no weird corners and everything was rounded and could be mowed. Only places that consistently need trimming is around the well, and around the septic lids bc the reels can't get close enough.

Best thing I could do is a row of pavers around the septic, well and trampoline and I would elimate a lot of trimming. Otherwise the trimming around perimeter is needed every now and then, trees are all outside of the mono stand I do that less often, that's my low maintenance lawn.

As far as disease, I'm no expert in that field, the couple issues looked like necrotic ring spot. Only issues I noticed are out by that pond area, which holds more moisture, gets less sun and has some old stumps and stuff buried backthere which may cause more fungal issues, it was a lot slower to dry out this spring and we've had a lot of rain lately. So I treated the whole yard as precaution but I think that area will be my main concern.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> New family member


Sweeeeeeetttt


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

New lighting package for those must mow at night moments. Changed the coolant, changed the oil and filter and both fuel filters. Want to change the hydraulic oil next, have the filter, it calls for bio degradable oil which I'm on the fence about, double the cost easy, but if I did blow a line on the yard I'd be happy to have it. Although I don't know whether the last person to change it used it or not.

3rd cut w the new triplex, really starting to fall for this thing, I was just flying today. Finding my groove w the turn arounds. Double cut in under an hour, gotta love that.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Really looking great! Triplex is tough to beat


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

rhart said:


> Really looking great! Triplex is tough to beat


Haha yeap! I remember being jealous of yours last year and wishing I could have a lawn that looked like that. Still a ways to go to be like yours but the triplex just ensures it can always be mowed! Also makes mowing super fun. I'd mow everyday and that would be just fine.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Love the LED upgrade - grab yourself some Meguiars Ceramic Detailer and make that orange pop baby! (sorry, old detailing habits die hard). I use it on my Kubota once or twice a year. Keeps that orange looking great. If you wax once a year it wont get all chalky and gross.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Love the LED upgrade - grab yourself some Meguiars Ceramic Detailer and make that orange pop baby! (sorry, old detailing habits die hard). I use it on my Kubota once or twice a year. Keeps that orange looking great. If you wax once a year it wont get all chalky and gross.


It's on my hit list. I did try a spot with some fiberglass cleaner wax I gave. I'll have to try that out!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Not a lot of time lately but I am keeping up w the mow and grow. Pgr model expired but haven't had a chance to reapply. Clover is starting to come in quite a bit in various places. Triclopyr will be going down soon.

Pretty neat so far watching the rachio calculate the evapotranspiration rates based on the weather in my own yard. Watering length or amount is determined from what I can tell by what the root depth you set and maybe by the plant type crop coefficient but when I double the root depth it doubles the watering time. Now I think on average from the cores I've pulled I'm seeing 5-10cm root depth in the kbg plants currently. I have seen longer ones. So I had set the root depth to 10cm. Which rachio seems to want to water for about 47 mins which is i think is roughly 1/4" of water. So my thought is well double that so I put down 1/2" of water and the roots chase the water and keep growing longer.

But I do still need to dial in my irrigation audits I've only done some preliminary measuring and it seemed to be 1/4" in just under an hour so in my mind I just call it 2hrs a zone and I'm back to 100%. Watering is something I can continue to work at and get it perfect. On a well I feel better off over applying a little than under applying. Rachio controllers are very interesting there's def somethings I don't like about it and some things I really like. All in all it's pretty advanced, has a lot of dial in abilities and the ability to pull your own weather so I like that. I have a hard time letting go of manual watering and trusting it with when and how much to water. I'm working on my trust issues and trying to give it everything it needs to take control and give me that superior level of watering. It's also nice it does the math bc I don't feel like calculating evapo-T rates myself all the time.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Looking great! Love the wide stripes!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

rhart said:


> Looking great! Love the wide stripes!


ME too! That 66" swath is awesome. A different look wo having to do triple triples w the walk behind which I never did bc I'd be out there all day


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks awesome.. need to get me a triplex…


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks awesome.. need to get me a triplex…


yep but they don't stripe as nice as the walk behinds, you have to burn them in if you want dark lines, one cut doesn't really do it i'm finding out.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That last pic looks like you are overlooking the incoming 18th fairway from the clubhouse of the local country club. Nicely done!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah thanks man, took it so there was some contrast to all the green.

Fun story... Yesterday I was messing around using a drill and an auger bit aerating some bare spots trying to encourage the other plants to get healthy etc. Well didn't I hit an irrigation line that was only two inches deep... So now tonight I'm irrigation repair man. They should be deeper!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Nothing like a self inflicted chore. Been there. Thankfully it's a pretty simple fix.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

ouch that sucks. better than finding a leak that was happening without you knowing for a while.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

@Nismo Lol yep I did it to myself and I fixed it myself
@livt0ride well the good news is i now own another 72' of 1" poly pipe for the next time I decide to damage a line lol. 75' was the smallest roll and I needed 36" lol


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Also I think I have a couple small patches of rust.

I had white rag and rubbed the grass and rust seemed to transfer to it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome.. need to get me a triplex…
> ...


So you're saying I would get to mow more?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


You'll want to mow everyday or two. And it's alot easier after a long day to hop on it instead of walking lol. How long is your grass right now? Anyone substitute mowing for ya?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


I get home tomorrow after being away 10 days, but not having mowed for 11 days.. my wife says it is still short, but I don't think she really pays attention..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Little Canada day mow






Last night I sprayed, urea, pgr, bifen, triclopyr, iron w surfactant we'll see what happens.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Did you water in?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Did you water in?


Ya, let it sit for the night and watered early morning


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Front yard shot.

Fescue/kbg mix flowing into the kbg mono.

The mix yard is suffering from some type of fungus I think and low N I really haven't been giving it much love it's the low input grass growing in wet clay. I'll be overseeding it this year


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

So the triplex is mowing nice just got my bearings in the mail to replace in the back reel. This week I opened my shed to find I had a hydraulic leak, a hose let go right in the middle, a slit. So I got a new one and replaced it, looking some of the other hoses over I noticed one with a couple bubbles so I replaced it too. Replaced all the hydraulic oil w biodegradable, an aftermarket one, dealer quoted me $460 cad for 20L/5gal pale for their bio oil. New hydraulic filter. After mowing today parked the triplex in the driveway just went to hop on it to move it and noticed this. Oh the joys of used equipment. Ideally I'd replace both front tires w new treaded ones I think, will climb the slopes better.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> So the triplex is mowing nice just got my bearings in the mail to replace in the back reel. This week I opened my shed to find I had a hydraulic leak, a hose let go right in the middle, a slit. So I got a new one and replaced it, looking some of the other hoses over I noticed one with a couple bubbles so I replaced it too. Replaced all the hydraulic oil w biodegradable, an aftermarket one, dealer quoted me $460 cad for 20L/5gal pale for their bio oil. New hydraulic filter. After mowing today parked the triplex in the driveway just went to hop on it to move it and noticed this. Oh the joys of used equipment. Ideally I'd replace both front tires w new treaded ones I think, will climb the slopes better.


Oh man…. And it was all going so wel..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > So the triplex is mowing nice just got my bearings in the mail to replace in the back reel. This week I opened my shed to find I had a hydraulic leak, a hose let go right in the middle, a slit. So I got a new one and replaced it, looking some of the other hoses over I noticed one with a couple bubbles so I replaced it too. Replaced all the hydraulic oil w biodegradable, an aftermarket one, dealer quoted me $460 cad for 20L/5gal pale for their bio oil. New hydraulic filter. After mowing today parked the triplex in the driveway just went to hop on it to move it and noticed this. Oh the joys of used equipment. Ideally I'd replace both front tires w new treaded ones I think, will climb the slopes better.
> ...


this kind of stuff is to be expected really... u wish you could buy a used golf piece of equipment and it would be brand new but the reality is it's going to need some stuff. that's why you have to get a great deal. you'll find out soon enough. pull the trigger.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Yeah…. Got to get one with 886 hours or less..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Where the mix meets the mono


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been a little hard on the turf lately trying to do too much. Knew I shouldn't spray herbicides in the heat but I did anyways and it's been causing some damage. Clover was driving me nuts so spot sprayed it but I got some burn for sure. Lol so next summer I'll be more patient 


Out by the pond is still kind of thin, I don't have as many sprinklers out there the coverage wasn't great, I've really been spending time trying to dial irrigation in. Changing nozzles and adjusting streams and then run times. The pond area and Trampoline area are the too worst and I've been increasing the water I. Those two zones, run them for like 3 hrs each now.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Ouch. I tend to just deal with the weeds and pull as I see in the heat so I don't burn, but its tough not too when you have such a large property.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

livt0ride said:


> Ouch. I tend to just deal with the weeds and pull as I see in the heat so I don't burn, but its tough not too when you have such a large property.


Haha yep. It's one of those I probably shouldn't do this but I'm doing it anyways kind of things. My wife asked me what all the yellow spots were, "heat damage, it's been too hot on the grass".

I hit it w 0.25N and 2oz of iron it's responded well to that. Green coming back in those spots.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

A few more weeks and it will all start to get much easier and then you will wonder why you ever had doubts..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

What did you spray for the clover? Any amine based juice wouldn't burn your lawn. If you got into the hot ether based stuff, then I understand, but you can have some decent results with simply doing par3 juiced up with quin and walk away with no issue. I've had great success on clover and creeping Charlie, avoiding the big guns.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Babameca said:


> What did you spray for the clover? Any amine based juice wouldn't burn your lawn. If you got into the hot ether based stuff, then I understand, but you can have some decent results with simply doing par3 juiced up with quin and walk away with no issue. I've had great success on clover and creeping Charlie, avoiding the big guns.


par3 w triclopyr

mixed it up to spray side of driveway and under the trampoline but then i just went for it and yeah she was too hot.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Overall it's looking good…how are you liking the triplex?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

rhart said:


> Overall it's looking good…how are you liking the triplex?


Really loving having a triplex. one it's so fast to mow now, w my walk behind if I did a fast single cut I was a hour and 15 mins and now I can do a single cut in about 20-25.
The other day I did two directions and did them 2x each and I don't think I was much more than an hour.

Not to mention not walking 5 miles in the heat lol

Also mowing w a triplex is just the cats meow w the maneuverability and the turning radius, it makes mowing really fun.

I didn't think I'd be getting one so soon but when you find a good deal don't pass it up. It was like $1000 usd. I paid $200 more cad than my walk behind lol


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Little double cut action.

Looking semi decent be better if I didn't burn spots.

Was away for a long wknd had quite a bit of growth about half an inch in 3.5 days















My irrigation adjustments seem to be helping some of the more bare areas seem to be filling in quicker


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

It's coming along nicely…. Looking forward to seeing this respond to the fall blitz..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

About a week and a half ago I dropped 2lbs of urea/M and dropped 1lb of k/M. And we've gotten cooler nights and quite a bit of rain lately. Lots of rolling storms. Over an inch a week. My weather station says 4.7" rain for the month now. It's starting to look decent.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I guess this is basically one year since seed down it was right around the 1st of Sept last year I'll have to double check so I snapped a couple more pics. Overall not to bad right now. More poa a then I would like. Few bad areas where I got collar burn from pgr by overspraying some areas too much. Some weed pressure mostly clover to deal with. All in all not bad, still would like to see it thicker which this fall N push should help.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

No wonder you were hiding for the few weeks! Saving up for something special. This looks awesome!


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen a Blue Velvet mono. Nice job, looks sweet!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks stellar!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks excellent!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Sat double cut


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Couple pics. Got hit w some rust pretty hard it was so damp for awhile. I did spray some propi on it. One week later now


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Front yard I just brought in two tri axle loads this week to try and fix a low spot. Prob put some rye and tttf on it to hold soil and overseed in spring.front and side shots


----------

